# Anzio Annie (Leopold) finished



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Here's the original thread: Leopold

I've gone as far as I'm going with this one. I fixed the lifted decals, but I gave up on the pastel weathering, because I don't know how to seal it without making the pastels disappear. So, here's how it ends:









The decals don't look so bad now. I sanded the rolled edges and coated them with Future, before spraying the flat again. There was a clearly visible edge around all of them.













































The Hasegawa Leopold kit is slightly difficult to assemble, but it goes together nicely with minimal cleanup. I enjoyed this build quite a lot. It would have been more enjoyable without the decal issue or the extra time wasted on the pastel weathering. 

Lessons learned? 1) Don't seal light pastels with clear. 2) Seal your decals with Future before spraying the flat finish. 3) Get some practice with the dual action airbrush before the next camo attempt. 4) We don't have any armor modelers with advice.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Your Leopold looks excellent KJ!! Well done!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I spoke to a good friend of mine yesterday (he's the best ship modeller I know) about his pastelling, and he says he pastels as a last step. His models are all in showcases so they don't get fingermarked. When he enters shows, he takes his pastels with him for touching up. 
Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment and the info! 

I thought about "dusting" the kit again, but it isn't going into a case yet. I should make one for it. It wouldn't be too hard to do. 

I need good place to display my kits. I have them shoved wherever I find space. They just gather dust...


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Well Done !!! I like it!!! And we always learn something to hone our skills everytime we build something...Jeff


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Never a truer word spoken, modelgeek!!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

modelgeek said:


> Well Done !!! I like it!!! And we always learn something to hone our skills everytime we build something...Jeff


Thank you! I _have_ learned something on every build.  

It might have been better to have tried a simpler, disposable, armor kit--one I wouldn't worry about making mistakes on--first. Maybe that's lesson #5. Maybe I'll build this one again, someday. I have another in my collection, but it's about 40 or so years old.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like a solid job to me KJ. Congrats on completing the kit! 
Will we be seeing it in person at SEMMEX 2008 in Warren?

RK


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

SEMMEX? ME?!  nah... I get performance anxiety. 

I plan on going to SEMMEX, though. I was there a couple years ago, but couldn't identify anyone. I _still_ can't identify anyone, honestly. I don't blame any of you. _I'd_ hide from me If I could. 

Anyway... Thanks, Roy. I really wanted this one to end up better than it did. It's not bad, I guess, but it's not what I had envisioned.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

KJ,
Looks great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Looks great! 
It was fun watching you complete it. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## darrengreenwood (Oct 21, 2006)

Very nice. I've got one in the stash.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

kit-junkie said:


> Anyway... Thanks, Roy. I really wanted this one to end up better than it did. It's not bad, I guess, but it's not what I had envisioned.


Your welcome KJ. 

I'll be there too. I'll either be wearing my tan Polar Lights ball cap or my Monarch t-shirt. Or both!
If you spot me say hello. :dude:

RK


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I'll look for you.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Roy, where do you get Monarch T- shirts from?I'd love to get one!!

Chris.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

kit-junkie said:


> 4) We don't have any armor modelers with advice.


It is strange isn't it that armor modellers are so thin on the ground here. I do the odd military kit myself but find I come here just for the SciFi stuff.
Try posting over on Armorama for some more feedback.

Great build by the way, will there be any figures added for scale?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks! I won't be adding any figures to this one.

I've taken a stroll around Armorama. There is some really great work on display there.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Nicely done!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Auroranut said:


> Hey Roy, where do you get Monarch T- shirts from?I'd love to get one!!
> 
> Chris.


I got it at Wonderfest last year.

Scott gave it to me after I gushed over the build up of Nosferatu and how important Monarch will be to the modeling community to him and Gary, generally being a nuisance, you know like the kid who keeps hanging around the store.

RK


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

ChrisW said:


> Nicely done!


Thank you, Chris!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info Roy. I'm going to find out if he'll sell me one.:thumbsup:
Chris.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

kit-junkie said:


> SEMMEX? ME?!  nah... I get performance anxiety.
> 
> I plan on going to SEMMEX, though. I was there a couple years ago, but couldn't identify anyone. I _still_ can't identify anyone, honestly. I don't blame any of you. _I'd_ hide from me If I could.
> 
> Anyway... Thanks, Roy. I really wanted this one to end up better than it did. It's not bad, I guess, but it's not what I had envisioned.


Awww, come on, bring it.
It looks good.
Hey sorry weather did-in our last meeting.
Hopefully you'll try to make the next one, and if you do come, please bring it with you.
See ya.
PM me if you need any info.


----------

